

Tell HN: San Francisco Meetup on July 8th - anigbrowl

6pm - whenever at Eddie Rickenbackers, a spacious, well-lit and not too loud or pricey bar at 133 2nd Street, just 2 blocks from Market Street. Nearest Muni/BART station: Montgomery.<p>Since it's a bar, it's 21 and over only, sorry to younger HN members.<p>Eddie Rickenbackers is a historic SF bar known for its collection of 40 vintage motorcycles, which hang from the ceiling, but fortunately by very strong cables. They have decent food too, if you want something to go with your beer. And free Wi-fi.They're expecting us, so there'll be an extra person behind the bar. Don't forget to tip!<p>Bring your ideas, business cards, war stories, and network or just chat with other HN members.<p>The last meetup in SFO was a great success - all credit to Inkzee's Alex Barrera for organizing it. The only problem was so many enthusiastic people crammed into a small space. This time there'll be plenty of room and you won't have to yell in anyone's ear, unless you really want to of course.<p>I'll post a reminder next week. Hope to see you there!
======
skmurphy
Early risers are welcome at the Bootstrapper Breakfasts
<http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com/>

    
    
       July  3 7:30AM  Palo Alto (First Friday of the month)
       July 10 7:30AM Milpitas (Second Friday) 
       July 17 7:30AM San Francisco (Third Friday)
       July 21 7:30AM Santa Clara (Third Tuesday)
       July 24 9:00AM Mountain View (Fourth Friday)
       August 5 7:30AM (First Wednesday)
    

There is also a Hackers & Founders Meetup Tuesday 6pm July 14 in Mountain View
see <http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=iamelgringo>

------
coopr
I'm looking for some front-end web app development help for my revenue-
generating startup. We are preparing to grow rapidly this fall and could use a
hand for as short as a few weeks, or as long as permenantly.

We need some straightforward AJAX stuff for a relatively simple CRUD
application - no super-fancy design, no strict requirements besides that it
works great and looks at least OK. Platform is open source, MySQL, some
Python, etc, but you can use what you like (as long as it isn't Microsoft : )

Interested in chatting more? Email me at cooper dot marcus at gmail dot com
and let's meet up at the Meetup!

------
dustineichler
Sounds good, i'll show up. <http://www.yelp.com/biz/eddie-rickenbackers-san-
francisco>

------
alex_c
Wish I was still in the Bay Area, the last one (and only one I've attended)
was pretty incredible. Highly recommended.

------
bkudria
Good deal - I'll be there!

------
dannyr
This is still on right?

~~~
owyn
I haven't seen a followup post, but I hope so too... I'm planning on going but
I'm not sure how I'd recognize anyone.

